# My new boys. Siamese or Himi? UPDATED with new pics!



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok guys. I know I promised pics when they cme home but now they are 8 weeks, they have been here a month, and I'm officially a slacker. LMAO!

Anyway...I'm wondering...the breeder told me that they are siamese and I was wondering if she was right or not. I'm thinking they are himi's but who knows. Thanks guys.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

What color did they start as?


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

They started white like they are now. My other rat that I used to have was beige in color but these ones were much more white.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

I think i read earlier on here that siamese is beige colour and himalayan is white


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

Yup, you've got some himies! Cute! I love the little smudgy nosed rats!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

is it the camera & lighting or do you have one with red eyes & one with black eyes?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

I personally say light coloured smeezes but its hard to tell. My girls were PEW first and developed points slowly. Are they white or cream? And yeah its probably the light but I thought I saw a black-eyed something there too


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

there have been so many combinations coming out lately, the standard of starting out dark then fading or visa versa is a bit confusing

what about the case when both are true?

Such as with the light colored hooded that darken up on the bum & fade out on the head?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

the hooded locus really changed things recently. Before they were all solid rats, but now they are so many combos that its hard to pinpoint them the same way.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

I'd chew my arms off for the rattie in the first picture. 8O


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*



lilspaz68 said:


> the hooded locus really changed things recently. Before they were all solid rats, but now they are so many combos that its hard to pinpoint them the same way.


hence why I just go with 'mese..... probably the same reason you say smeeze

LOL


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

The rat in the first pic is Moe. He is the black eyed Siamese. I only got lucky enough to get him because someone backed out after reserving him. The one in the bottom pic is Curly. He's red eye, dumbo, Rex. The Rex makes him curly which is where he got his name lol.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

oops, forgot to add...they were white when I got them and white now. They just got their dark points around 5-6 weeks and they are still darkening everyday. I took the pics with my iPhone so there was no flash if that helps.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

If they were white and are white I'd guess Himi, but hey, whatever.


(And I just say Smeze because I can't remember how to spell siamese. :lol: )


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

LOL! I forget how to spell the easiest words sometimes. My fiancÃ© proposed last night and I wrote my mom to tell her and couldn't remember how to spell engaged for the life of me, haha.

The more I look at my boys the more I'm thinking Himi. Curly looks like there is a smidge of something cream at times but only in the shade so I think its the rex in him....more places in the fur for shadows to hide. He's still totally white.

Its easier to tell with Moe because he is standard coat. They could hide in snow. They sure are cute little buggers. I really am not pressed to find out what they are really but when the breeder told me siamese I kept thinking "are you suuuuuuuuure? They look like Himi's to me" but we just took them home happy to be keeping two litermates together for life.

We are getting another rat in a month to be named Larry (I know you all saw the three stooges theme I had going on). He was born 7/3/08. Chocolate point Siamese I believe. I'm excited to have a baby under 200 grams haha!


----------



## megs87 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

I have nothing really to add to this thread, because I was wondering the same thing about my himi/siamese girls (i just call them seal-point rexes),, except for congratulations on the engagement!! Annnnd your new bubs are absolutely adorable


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

Thanks  Ive been stocking this part of the forum to see everyones new ratties. Its nice to be able to share!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

Himi's !! Deffo  i have two dumbo ones the sweetest ever ! 

but i have to askk..where on earth did you find a black eyed one !!??


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

Lilith looks like she has a cream head..and a white body. She was a beige hooded when i got her...and the beige faded lighter. So i`m unsure of her. =_=


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

aww! they are so adorable! they look like they are a simamese.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

lillith looks himi to me , sorry skitza


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*My new boys. Siamese or Himi? Update! More pics!*

Here are the boys playing at home on the table.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

I want!


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My new boys. Siamese or Himi?*

I didn't ready the previous posts until now. I got them from CandiRats in Sacramento. It was a three hour drive to pick them up and another three hours to get home but I think it was totally worth it


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

They look himi.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Thats what I think but either way even if I never know what they are, they are still beautiful and I love my squishy babies!


----------

